# Installing Windows Vista/7 Via flash drive (Mussels Method)



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

2016 Update: Rufus is my tool of choice now, as its a lot faster than most other methods with freedom to use any OS you want. Doesnt support multiple OS on the one stick, but USB sticks are a lot cheaper these days so it's less of an issue than it used to be.

https://rufus.akeo.ie/

Updating/editing this thread to add in a newer method using the program SARDU, which allows you to store multiple variants of windows on the USB at the same time.


Old method archived in spoiler tags below.

Dropbox link for SARDU:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dctpv0rc8x2nst3/SARDU_2.0.6.5.zip?dl=0
beta 3 isnt as good IMO, so heres a link to the final build of 2. Their website currently has no link for it.

Be aware that during the install SARDU will offer you some third party crapware. *Decline them.
*
Sardu is NOT limited to USB flash drives. you can use DVD's, SD memory cards, USB hard drives, etc. As long as your device can boot from it, SARDU can install from it.

1. Prepare your ISO's. You'll need an ISO image or DVD of every operating system you want on the USB drive. You can also add stuff like kasperskys antivirus rescue disk, or a variety of other supported tools.

2. Rename the ISO's into the format SARDU understands, "InstallwinNAMEGOESHERE" and place them into SARDU's "ISO" folder. I've included windows 7, 8.1 and XP on the same USB stick using this method.
You can only have one of each OS, but technically you could label a 32 bit copy of windows 8.1 "vista" and just remember that.







3. Add them in sardu (Beta 3 seems limited to one windows installer. avoid it for now)

I started SARDU and it detected mine, since i named them in ways it understood, and told me the total size (will fit on an 8GB USB, or dual layer DVD)





4. Add anything else you want in SARDU, then click create.

5. Once done, add any other files you think you may want - drivers, antivirus, etc - and you've got a portable windows installer wherever you go.


Screenshot from the SARDU website (it says boot from hard drive, in english)





You simply select the windows menu, and pick the ISO you wanted.







Spoiler



The other thread seemed popular, so i'm adding my way of doing things. Its generally simpler and easier (one copy-paste line of text - thats it)

No tweaking, no Fking around, no program installs - put the DVD in the drive, put the flash drive in the USB port and run the command. thats it.

*The rest of this post is purely there because people always try and do something differently, or don't bother reading the instructions properly!*

This does NOT work with XP, so dont ask.


			
				Mussels said:
			
		

> command for copying vista (or 7) DVD to flash drive
> 
> 
> Open a run command - use the "windows key + R" trick to open a run menu, if its not enabled in your start menu
> ...


******************************Above this line is all you need to make a bootable flash drive!********************************
As simple as this is, people always ask a bazillion questions. common ones are answered below.

The drive letters X: and Y: need to be substituted with whatever letters your system uses. Its obvious, but some people still miss that.

I've done this with NTFS and FAT32 flash drives heaps of times - havent burned a DVD for an OS in years.

Your motherboard is going to need to boot from USB for this to install. Many motherboards have a "quick boot" method by pressing escape or F8 while the BIOS POST screen is still loading. Dont always assume it will show as a USB device, often it shows under the HDD menus
Obviously, you're going to need a DVD in the drive, or mount the ISO via some virtual drive software, like deamon tools or Virtual clone drive

If your flash drive is full, the DOS prompt will just close without copying the last files. Make sure you have enough free space to fit the contents of the ISO (a 4GB flash drive is not exactly 4GB - mine is 3.83GB after formatting, and too small for a vista SP2 install)

I suggest formatting and starting with a blank flash drive - you can always add your other files back afterwards.

you can do this from any windows OS - Xcopy hasnt changed in a looooong time, so it should even work in OS's as old as win95. _Since this has to be clarified, i mean you can make the vista/7 bootable USB disk in older OS's. that is not the same as making bootable copies of them!_


and a picture guide, for those who cant live without them.

1. command line





2. format flash drive to NTFS (16GB drive)





3. Files copying





4. Open your boot menu in the BIOS, or change the boot order.
My media PC allows me to hit F12 and get this:




(If i had my flash drive plugged in for this photo, it would read as "USB-HDD Imation Nano" in the '+Hard Disk' menu)

5. run the vista/7 installer as normal


Out of niceness, i quote Pyeti and Naelex's alternate method.
This one is rather noob friendly, but requires a third party program.
This method works for XP!



> ```
> Plug in your USB key.
> 
> Right click on the UltraIso shortcut, and click on Run as administrator.
> ...


----------



## Pyeti (Aug 10, 2009)

for people completely comand line phobic, ultra iso can also be used to make bootable flash drives from any bootable iso


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

updated first post with pictures at the end.

Hardly needed with the simplicity of the guide, but what the hell.


----------



## Naelex (Aug 10, 2009)

Pyeti said:


> for people completely comand line phobic, ultra iso can also be used to make bootable flash drives from any bootable iso



Indeed, this is the way i did it and it worked perfectly.

edit: added to 1st post thanks Mussels

though tbh the command line method is just as easy


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

more pics added.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome, I need to do this again as I removed Windows 7 off my 4GB USB drive for other stuff so I'll try this method.


----------



## Naelex (Aug 10, 2009)

Also, note the alternate method using ultraiso will work on XP unlike the command line


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Aug 10, 2009)

carefull gentlemen talk of using iso buster and (copys)of windows 7 might be construed as naughty


----------



## DaveK (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't know about ISO Buster (I'm assuming it's just a file to copy/burn ISO files) but there's nothing wrong with the free Windows 7 RC available on the MS website


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Aug 10, 2009)

i know just this thread might be seen in a few months time when 7 isn't free anymore (just trying to think of the site  ) 

still any guide should bring more people in


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

legalities are unrelated here: this thread is not related to pirating copies of an OS, merely for how to install your OS that you *already have* via a flash drive


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 10, 2009)

You can fit Vista SP2 on a 4GB stick, just use vlite to remove all the junk media files. I had server 2008 SP1 on a 2GB stick


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You can fit Vista SP2 on a 4GB stick, just use vlite to remove all the junk media files. I had server 2008 SP1 on a 2GB stick



fair point, but not what this guide is about: this is just a straight 1:1 copy of a disk you already have - no modifications, no fancy tricks, nothing to go wrong.


----------



## thraxed (Aug 10, 2009)

Just to let ya know the xcopy thing a whole waste of time unless ta want to spend another 10 mins to copy/extract the iso, basically all you need is a fat32 partition on your  usb or spare HDD drive.  With the partition set to active.  After that you can just extract the iso straight to the usb via winrar, or mount your image and copy the file folder structure over.  Browse CD select all goto edit and copy to folder, choose your usb stick or spare HDD.  Select the drive through the boot menu is the best way, so when windows does its first reboot, it boots off the drive it normally would, instead of loading the install again.  All of ms oss can be installed off a hd but older oss like 95 you dont need the active partition, windows in those days were smart enough just to install to your c: drive, all you have to do is run setup from a folder at the dos prompt.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

how is it a waste of time? it copies the files out of the ISO, and onto the flash drive.

your comment about taking another 10 minutes makes no sense. did you bother reading so little, that you thought i was copying the ISO file itself to the flash drive?

the purpose of the xcopy with its extra commands is that sometimes due to local security settings, you cant copy the files off the ISO - they fail to copy, or hidden/system files get missed and your install will fail.


----------



## thraxed (Aug 10, 2009)

Xcopy does not copy files out of the iso, xcopy just copy files and folders from one place to another.  As for copy method yeah xcopy a pain look at the directions you had to write, when all they have to do is open a window for the cd rom and drag an drop onto the usb drive, or however.   You have to spend 10 mins extracting the iso to your hard drive, then to use xcopy to put it on usb is a waste of time, when you can extract it with winrar straight to the usb saving 10 minutes.

Files burned to iso usually dont have security, the xcopy swithes are for copy all files and folder and subfiles and folders, keeping the directory structure.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 10, 2009)

you said right at the beging this wont work for xp mate but then at the most asked questions bit you said xcopy hasn't changed in years an wil probs work as far back as win 98 i think you said so is xp just the one that wont work?


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 10, 2009)

Does this work on U3 flash drives?


----------



## Naelex (Aug 11, 2009)

Crocodyle said:


> Does this work on U3 flash drives?



Not without getting rid of U3, i tried it on mine and i nearly rendered it completely useless (8gb sandisk cruzer micro), managed to fix it in the end but i had to completely remove U3.

http://u3uninstall.s3.amazonaws.com/U3Uninstall.exe


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2009)

thraxed said:


> Xcopy does not copy files out of the iso, xcopy just copy files and folders from one place to another.  As for copy method yeah xcopy a pain look at the directions you had to write, when all they have to do is open a window for the cd rom and drag an drop onto the usb drive, or however.   You have to spend 10 mins extracting the iso to your hard drive, then to use xcopy to put it on usb is a waste of time, when you can extract it with winrar straight to the usb saving 10 minutes.
> 
> Files burned to iso usually dont have security, the xcopy swithes are for copy all files and folder and subfiles and folders, keeping the directory structure.



If you read his post, he did not say that the iso is to be extracted. The iso is either mounted, or a physical DVD in a drive. No extraction needed at all. It is a direct copy.


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2009)

Why couldn't you just do "xcopy x:\ y:\"? What do you need the "*.* /s/e/f" junk for?


----------



## thraxed (Aug 11, 2009)

how is it a waste of time? it copies the files out of the ISO, and onto the flash drive.  - Mussels

I guess to me that means extracting, yes i can read. pfft.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2009)

thraxed said:


> how is it a waste of time? it copies the files out of the ISO, and onto the flash drive.  - Mussels
> 
> I guess to me that means extracting, yes i can read. pfft.



If it's mounted as a disc, or is a physical DVD in a drive, all xcopy is doing, is directly copying the files to the usb, without the need of extracting it to you drive first. It doesn't add any time at all.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> you said right at the beging this wont work for xp mate but then at the most asked questions bit you said xcopy hasn't changed in years an wil probs work as far back as win 98 i think you said so is xp just the one that wont work?



it means that you can stick a vista or 7 DVD into a windows 95 machine, and make a bootable flash drive.


it doesnt mean you can make a bootable 95 flash drive, it means you can make a vista/7 flash drive FROM the old OS.



thraxed said:


> Xcopy does not copy files out of the iso, xcopy just copy files and folders from one place to another.  As for copy method yeah xcopy a pain look at the directions you had to write, when all they have to do is open a window for the cd rom and drag an drop onto the usb drive, or however.   You have to spend 10 mins extracting the iso to your hard drive, then to use xcopy to put it on usb is a waste of time, when you can extract it with winrar straight to the usb saving 10 minutes.
> 
> Files burned to iso usually dont have security, the xcopy swithes are for copy all files and folder and subfiles and folders, keeping the directory structure.





thraxed said:


> how is it a waste of time? it copies the files out of the ISO, and onto the flash drive.  - Mussels
> 
> I guess to me that means extracting, yes i can read. pfft.


well, if you can read it you lack the ability to comprehend what i wrote.



Wile E said:


> If you read his post, he did not say that the iso is to be extracted. The iso is either mounted, or a physical DVD in a drive. No extraction needed at all. It is a direct copy.





Wile E said:


> If it's mounted as a disc, or is a physical DVD in a drive, all xcopy is doing, is directly copying the files to the usb, without the need of extracting it to you drive first. It doesn't add any time at all.




Thank you wile E. The point of it is that it copies ALL files, which can go bad if you dont have hidden files and folders enabled, for example. It also makes sure that user restrictions wont affect it - AND that it works on every MS operating system that can read a DVD. Its a global method that relies on no external programs, and works on a fresh install of the OS's.

No tweaking, no Fking around, no program installs - put the DVD in the drive, put the flash drive in the USB port and run the command. thats it.



hat said:


> Why couldn't you just do "xcopy x:\ y:\"? What do you need the "*.* /s/e/f" junk for?



It was part of the guide i originally took it from. From what they said there, its to make sure hidden files and folders get copied too.


----------



## mrigom (Apr 20, 2010)

i used to do this with windows xp using some dos program and utility like bart pe (dont exactly remember the name of the program) the whole thing would fit in a 512mb drive newayz nice post keep it up mussels.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 20, 2010)

i personally like the WinSetup from USB method... after making a DOS bootable with HP Disk Format tool!
hasnt failed me once, since the people from TPU explained it to me!


----------



## overclocking101 (May 22, 2010)

will this work using a usb external hdd?? I dont have a 16gb flash drive and my dvd drive is all fecked up


----------



## AsRock (May 22, 2010)

Cool,  should work with a HDD too huh ?.  If i partition  enough space for the files to goto should be good to go.

Remember some thing like this with win98 were you could install of the HDD with added commands and stuff..


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2010)

it should work off a HDD too, so long as you get the boot order of the HDD's right (boot from the install drive, and after the first reboot swap the order back to the one the OS is now installed on)


----------



## AsRock (May 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it should work off a HDD too, so long as you get the boot order of the HDD's right (boot from the install drive, and after the first reboot swap the order back to the one the OS is now installed on)



Just what i was thinking .


----------



## overclocking101 (May 23, 2010)

yep it does work! i tried it out before you guys commented and it works, only thing is I forgot partitioning it so the win 7 files are mixed in with my other folders but it sill boots and installs fine. Thank god! my orginal disk got all scratched up (kids  ) but before hand I managed to rip the iso off it but when I try and burn it my dvdrw wont burn it right keeps giving errors, I think its time for a new rw drive.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> yep it does work! i tried it out before you guys commented and it works, only thing is I forgot partitioning it so the win 7 files are mixed in with my other folders but it sill boots and installs fine. Thank god! my orginal disk got all scratched up (kids  ) but before hand I managed to rip the iso off it but when I try and burn it my dvdrw wont burn it right keeps giving errors, I think its time for a new rw drive.



was it LIGHTNING FAST install time?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mussels, do you know how to do this with XP as well? I would like to make a XP flash drive that its only intent in life is to install an OS


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mussels, do you know how to do this with XP as well? I would like to make a XP flash drive that its only intent in life is to install an OS



my method doesnt work for XP, but i'm pretty sure the first post has a link to a program that works with XP (quote at bottom of post)


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 12, 2010)

the install time literally cut more than half the time off compared to the standard cd method, thanks mussels! now i use my ehdd for my instal/repairs and it literally take less than 15 min. its like installing xp but a little faster!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mussels, do you know how to do this with XP as well? I would like to make a XP flash drive that its only intent in life is to install an OS



It can be done, but it's a bit more difficult, as the XP install resets the USB bus multiple times.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> the install time literally cut more than half the time off compared to the standard cd method, thanks mussels! now i use my ehdd for my instal/repairs and it literally take less than 15 min. its like installing xp but a little faster!



I know, how great is it to install an OS in <20 minutes? once you get drivers in and copy-pasta steam (in my case its on my second partition so it doesnt move) you can have an OS up to date and ready for gaming in less than 30 minutes.



Wile E said:


> It can be done, but it's a bit more difficult, as the XP install resets the USB bus multiple times.



yeah, exactly why its trickier. it resets the bus so the drive letters change, and XP doesnt like it. Vista/7 copy all files to the HDD in the first step, and it installs from there.


----------



## mrigom (Jun 13, 2010)

*xp method*

found out for u guys please say thanks if u liked it 

u need a xp sp2 or 3 non modified disk

read instructions carefully as follows in below links if u miss out even 1 step it wont work.

links below

http://www.eeeguides.com/2007/11/installing-windows-xp-from-usb-thumb.html

http://www.pctipsbox.com/installing-windows-xp-using-a-usb-flash-drive/

enjoy.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe you should list the flash drives you had luck with and the ones you did not.  Why is i just tried 3 of mine and all fail one way or another.

Drives in question

Patriot XT 4GB ( see's it then skips it )
OCZ Rally 2 4GB ( Please use a bootable disk blah blah )
Transend USB 3.0 8GB ( hangs with a flashing line at top of the screen ).

About to try them in my other system if the reaction is different.

EDIT:
Other system
Patriot XT 4GB ( askes for bootable drive)
OCZ Rally 2 4GB (askes for bootable drive )
Transend USB 3.0 8GB ( hangs with a flashing line at top of the screen ).


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 14, 2011)

i have my windows install perminently on the first 4GB partition on my HDD, installs ways faster then from  a DVD.... a little bit faster then a USB flash drive.

works just like a dual boot system... asks if i want to boot windows 7 or install windows 7


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2011)

Seems like a edit button issue cannot change and save :|..  But anyways after doing that test very shortly after thought that was a bit to fast and then noticed that the command that Mussel posted was not working right for what ever as it's not copying all the files over :|....


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2011)

i actually found a new tool to automate the process, from microsoft themselves i think. uploading it  to megaupload, since its too large to attach on the forum.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X8RCPPZD


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 14, 2011)

an alternative option to that,


open up your DVD/folder containing the windows files,
Press ALT and click tools, select folder options.
then click the View tab.
make sure "Show Hidden Files" is turned on.


press OK.

now all you need to do is COPY/Paste the files onto the device you want to boot from.
make sure the device is set to NTFS or FAT32 and ACTIVE partition.

open up Command Promt with admin mode. (hold CTRL + SHIFT when you open it)
now navigate to the device drive letter.. Lets call it D:
so you would type the following,
D:
cd D:/Boot
Bootsec.exe /NT60 D:




and your done, restart your PC and select the proper boot device.





for a proper guide go here: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/

same instructions for Flash drives as it is for a HDD or even a SSD.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> legalities are unrelated here: this thread is not related to pirating copies of an OS, merely for how to install your OS that you *already have* via a flash drive



yeah it just a tutorial how if you wanna install it in netbook or tablet that doesnt have any optical drive and its kinda wasting buying external dvd drive. why dont you use your flashdisk to install it
about legallity i guess theres ok as long as you have the original os (buy that)


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 14, 2011)

Bah, never bothered with these complicated guides. Just use program "WinToFlash", point to required sources and you're done in 3 clicks. Am using it for ages and is awesome.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Bah, never bothered with these complicated guides. Just use program "WinToFlash", point to required sources and you're done in 3 clicks. Am using it for ages and is awesome.



my guide wasnt that complicated, you merely had to copy paste one line of text. the benefit was that it worked even if you didnt have admin rights, or couldnt see hidden files/folders for some reason.


as you said however, there are also tools out there that do it automagically these days.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> my guide wasnt that complicated, you merely had to copy paste one line of text. the benefit was that it worked even if you didnt have admin rights, or couldnt see hidden files/folders for some reason.
> 
> 
> as you said however, there are also tools out there that do it automagically these days.



Which either that command don't work right in Vista or another DVD player i have is playing ass..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Which either that command don't work right in Vista or another DVD player i have is playing ass..



true. thats why i linked to the new program a few posts back. the command isnt needed anymore.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice one Steveo, Installing windows 7 tonight again using this method as I have just got a cheap as chips HD 5870 and prefer a nice clean install after my previous Nvidia card.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2014)

Thread updated with a newer method that allows multiple windows OS's on the one USB. nice little windows GUI, but a few more steps than the old method.


This method supports XP.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 28, 2014)

I love Sardu! Been using it for years! 

Nice guide.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 28, 2014)

holy thread necro mussels ... 
personally I use RUFUS  http://rufus.akeo.ie/ it doesn't have a menu for multi boot but in 90% of cases you don't need it iv had a 100% success rate with it even with the most terrible combinations of crappy bios support and spotty flash drives it also has EFI support so you can partition the usb device as EFI witch eases installing a EFI Capable OS


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm bumping this to sub so I can do this on my extended weekend.  I need a multi-OS USB!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2016)

got PM'd about the thread so a minor update was done for the current tool i use, rufus (which was already mentioned in the thread). Old instructions still relevant for older OS's, so they're staying put.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2016)

Mussels said:


> got PM'd about the thread so a minor update was done for the current tool i use, rufus (which was already mentioned in the thread. Old instructions still relevant for older OS's, so they're staying put.



Yes Rufus is all I use on any bootable ISO. Never had an issue with it and it even works good on windows XP as long as you split stream some USB drivers in for the PC you are gonna be using it on.


----------

